
What Can You Build in 600 Lines of Code? - cambalache
https://blog.codinghorror.com/what-can-you-build-in-600-lines-of-code/
======
cambalache
Also related:
[http://aosabook.org/en/500L/introduction.html](http://aosabook.org/en/500L/introduction.html)

I would love to read if you guys have more examples of this.

